# This sucks!



## Brooks803 (Sep 7, 2011)

Heavy object :hammer:+ Thumb:good: X Gravity =:crying::doctor: (Wasn't a hammer though)

It's gonna be a few days atleast (I hope!) before I can cast or turn again...bummer!


----------



## Leviblue (Sep 7, 2011)

Jonathan, sorry to hear... uh, see you got hurt.
What happened?


----------



## Richard Gibson (Sep 7, 2011)

OUCHY!!!!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 7, 2011)

You think THAT hurts ..... try hitting it AGAIN! :biggrin:

Built a house for a guy many years ago and he helped. He pounded his thumb hard! ..... but it was the NEXT time he hit it a few days later that REALLY hurt!


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 7, 2011)

I was loading fence posts for a new horse pasture into the front end loader on the tractor and one of the posts fell from the pile and i got my thumb smashed between the post and the steel edge of the loader. It happened around 9am today and it hurts just as bad now as it did when it first happened. I had leather gloves on so that helped a lil bit. Had some xrays and theres a crack at the joint just below the nail. Not much can be done about it, keep it in the splint. I just can't really use my right hand and it's my dominant hand. I have zero coordination with my left.


----------



## Leviblue (Sep 7, 2011)

Hang in there.  Had a similar issue once, wasn't any fun for sure.  Happened similar to yours.

If you need me to come over and do the castings for you, let me know.  You give the directions and I'll pour the stuff, deal?:wink:
I promise to forget everything I learn before I leave. :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Sep 7, 2011)

And here I thought someone hired Guido to "take care of the Compitition":biggrin:


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 7, 2011)

I've lost my right thumbnail twice. One to a car door, one to a Mongoose scooter. The scooter accident was the worst. Never saw a doctor, just know both times it REALLY hurt.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Sep 7, 2011)

Now that it has been cast, all you need to do is turn it :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 7, 2011)

Displaced Canadian said:


> Now that it has been cast, all you need to do is turn it :biggrin:



that is so wrong...funny as ****, but still wrong....

Gotta love "guy sympathy"....


----------



## PTownSubbie (Sep 7, 2011)

mredburn said:


> And here I thought someone hired Guido to "take care of the Compitition":biggrin:


 


Displaced Canadian said:


> Now that it has been cast, all you need to do is turn it :biggrin:


 
You guys crack me up!! LOL!

Get better Jonathon. Like I said before, you will feel better faster than you think. Just take a few days and don't use it. That is the best thing for it!

Take care!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 7, 2011)

ewwww, that sucks, i was wondering what you were trying to tell me earlier this morning when i sent that text, it was all jacked up!:biggrin:]

Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## Haynie (Sep 7, 2011)

Look at it this way, you will be able to wipe with both hands after this is done.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 7, 2011)

Haynie said:


> Look at it this way, you will be able to wipe with both hands after this is done.



LMAO!!!! NOW THATS FUNNY!!!


----------



## 76winger (Sep 7, 2011)

OUCH!!! 

Take care and let it heal quickly!


----------



## Craftdiggity (Sep 7, 2011)

Displaced Canadian said:


> Now that it has been cast, all you need to do is turn it :biggrin:



+1

I don't see the issue here. :tongue:


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Zoiks shaggy! Hope you heal up partner...best wishes


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Sep 7, 2011)

Comedie hour.   So sorry about your thumb, but this is the abbsalute best post and comments that I have read in months.   Thank you I needed a really good laff.


----------



## fiferb (Sep 7, 2011)

Ouchy! Hope it feels better soon.


----------



## MarkD (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your mishap! KInda gives "CASTing" a new meaning! On the other hand it gives the other guys a chance at the contest!

Hope your heal quickly!


----------



## EarlD (Sep 7, 2011)

I feel your pain.  I mashed my left index finger a few years ago...with a hammer.  Hope you recover sooner than I did.

EarlD


----------



## BKelley (Sep 7, 2011)

Johathan,

Sorry to hear of the accident.  I can sure sympathize with you as some thing similar happen to my right hand little finger.  It got smashed with a 2 X 4, multiple fractures and really messed up the nerve endings.  Hope yours heals better than mine  and you are up and at them real quiick.

Ben


----------



## rkimery (Sep 7, 2011)

Hurts just as much now(?)...Wait until tomorrow! 
Take care and don't let it happen again!
It hurts me just thinking about it!!
------------------------------------------------------



Brooks803 said:


> I was loading fence posts for a new horse pasture into the front end loader on the tractor and one of the posts fell from the pile and i got my thumb smashed between the post and the steel edge of the loader. It happened around 9am today and it *hurts just as bad now as it did when it first happened*. I had leather gloves on so that helped a lil bit. Had some xrays and theres a crack at the joint just below the nail. Not much can be done about it, keep it in the splint. I just can't really use my right hand and it's my dominant hand. I have zero coordination with my left.


----------



## ctubbs (Sep 8, 2011)

Jonathon, as bad as your thumb looks, the wrist looks much worse.  Here's hoping the splotch is in the photo only.s  Now is the time to learn to turn left handed.  See there, I found you a silver lining!  How about them apples?
This is the funniest post I have seen here in a while.
Charles


----------



## ohiococonut (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't feel your pain and don't want to. Been there done that! MANY times 
Try wearing those stupid metal splints on four fingers  Thankfully it was my left hand but every time I bumped it, it hurt like hell. 32yrs in maintenance in a cast iron foundry taught one one thing. If you're hitting something with one hand and holding it with another, You ARE going to eventually get hit.

There's one thing about it........you won't be sticking that up your nose for a while :biggrin: 

Seriously, take it easy and keep it elevated.


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 8, 2011)

hitting the space bar should be no trouble.  And yes this has been a very entertaining read


----------



## Curly (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry to see that you are hurting and I hope you have a speedy recovery.

I also think you should take some time off and get away for a while. You are all set for some hitchhiking!!!:good:


----------



## Monty (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your accident. It will feel better once it quits hurting. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 8, 2011)

J,
You are my long lost twin.. Last Sunday=Garage Door+middle finger=3 hrs in ER with a broken joint.  I got me a Robo-finger just like you. Nice job.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Sep 8, 2011)

Does this mean I won't see my blanks for a while?  take it easy for a few days


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the sympathy...and thanks for the laughs...god knows I needed them!



nsfr1206 said:


> Does this mean I won't see my blanks for a while?  take it easy for a few days


 
Actually you got lucky! I mailed them out an hour before I broke my thumb.


----------



## omb76 (Sep 8, 2011)

Even the pictures you take of your thumb are high quality...  geez!  

Hope you're better by next Saturday so you can still do the demo! :biggrin:


----------



## Rojo22 (Sep 8, 2011)

Brooks get well soon....


I woulda swore you were putting a thumb in someones eye when it happened...LOL....

I hope you are still able to dejewel and bedazzle next weekend!


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 8, 2011)

There is only one solution, when a horse breaks it's leg they bring it to a glue factory...  So I get dibs on first batch of CA Glue.  (or would it be a gallon of resin?)

Wait, let me break your pinky finger, then you will forget about the pain in your thumb!  (Major Payne reference).


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Hmmmm*

If I were Bill Clinton I'd say "AH feel yore pain"....but I'm not running for office so have a speedy recovery.


----------



## THarvey (Sep 8, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> ewwww, that sucks, i was wondering what you were trying to tell me earlier this morning when i sent that text, it was all jacked up!:biggrin:]
> 
> Hope it gets better soon!




That's the look of one thumb texting...


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 8, 2011)

Rojo22 said:


> Brooks get well soon....
> 
> 
> I woulda swore you were putting a thumb in someones eye when it happened...LOL....
> ...


 

No worries Robert, I'll be able to do the demo by then.


----------



## Timbo (Sep 8, 2011)

It's not fun being hurt...get better soon dude.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Sep 8, 2011)

Leviblue said:


> Hang in there.  Had a similar issue once, wasn't any fun for sure.  Happened similar to yours.
> 
> If you need me to come over and do the castings for you, let me know.  You give the directions and I'll pour the stuff, deal?:wink:
> I promise to forget everything I learn before I leave. :biggrin:



ROFL  :rotfl: :devil:


----------



## BSea (Sep 8, 2011)

But the important question is, Are you exempt from Honey Do's?


----------



## brookswife803 (Sep 8, 2011)

BSea: Never!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

BSea said:


> But the important question is, Are you exempt from Honey Do's?



She says never.

What she didn't say was there will be an increase.  And he owes her something special for all the pain and suffering she went through worried if he was ok.


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 8, 2011)

Phunky_2003 said:


> BSea said:
> 
> 
> > But the important question is, Are you exempt from Honey Do's?
> ...


 

Lol...yall have no idea! She's going out of town for 5 days starting tomorrow and I'm left to take care of everything! not exempt from anything!

And James...don't go and give her any more ammo! She wasn't too worried at first and I don't need her to get any crazy ideas while shes gone!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 8, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> I was loading fence posts for a new horse pasture into the front end loader on the tractor and one of the posts fell from the pile and i got my thumb smashed between the post and the steel edge of the loader. It happened around 9am today and it hurts just as bad now as it did when it first happened. I had leather gloves on so that helped a lil bit. Had some xrays and theres a crack at the joint just below the nail. Not much can be done about it, keep it in the splint. I just can't really use my right hand and it's my dominant hand. I have zero coordination with my left.


 

Sorry to hear about your accident.  Now would be a good time to become a self taught leftie :wink:.  Being ambidextrous has its benefits (also drawbacks as teachers couldn't be tricked!)

Feel better soon!
Linda


----------

